# Worst food for teeth



## stephanie_munger (Mar 27, 2017)

Oral health is sufficient for overall wellbeing. Diet can play an important role in maintaining the dental health of the people. Certain foods can damage your teeth and cause dental problems. I came across a blog which listed out those food items which are bad for your dental health. They are:
1. Soda
2. Citrus fruit
3. Crackers
4. Dried fruits
5. Vinegar
6. Pickles
7. Tomatoes
8. Breath mints
9. Caffeinated beverages
10. Chips
11. Alcohol
12. Sports Drinks.
Read more: https://www.dawsondental.ca/blog/dental-health/the-25-worst-foods-for-your-teeth/


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well I'm s.o.l. #10 for me


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum stephanie.

I am use about 5 of those in light moderation. :dunno:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

All of those made sense except the crackers. That one took me by surprise. Welcome to the forum


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

When it comes to bad food for teeth, I rank uncooked rice and beans right up there with bones.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Crackers?.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

10 out of 10 for me. Guess I'll have to carve a set of teeth.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm always skeptical of lists like this.
i don't know of anyone that drinks enough vinegar to cause tooth damage.
Most of the other things on the list are common everyday foods and if you brush your teeth they are mostly harmless.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm also going to guess about the worst thing for your teeth is scrubbing them constantly with abrasives, and running string between them cutting up your gums and pulling out fillings.

But what do I know?

I got tired of all the crap. Sitting in a dentists chair twice a year, shelling out tons of money, getting zapped with radiation. Wires, rubber bands, head gear.
The hypodermics in the roof of my mouth, some dude with hands like a gorilla trying to stuff them both in my mouth at the same time all the while trying to pinch his staff's butts.
The pain from cavities, and root canals. Being belittled and lectured to like I was a six year old. The sensitivity to hot and cold.....

I made an executive decision about 20 years ago, went to Mexico, and had them all pulled.

I have never regretted it.


----------

